
Show HN: Ovrtt: Most relevant political tweets - juanmarquez
http://www.ovrtt.com
======
juanmarquez
Hi! A friend and I have made this website that curates most relevant political
tweets and related topics every hour. For the time being we added some
european countries, Canada and the US but our intent is to add more countries
progressively. The web is in an early stage and we will highly appreciate if
you can pass by and give it a try. Thanks!

